# Ars Vetus is passionathing here why, it's obscur sometime refinedd for era????



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ars Vetus is passionathing here why, it's obscur sometime refined for era????*

I heard the 3 era of mmmedieval lore ars vetus , ars nova andd ars ssubtilior, buy far trouvviiieres or troubaddours amazed me the most since not prolific, only fews song forrr eacch very underground, sometime very long track anons, i like long kilometric song whit complex paterrrrrn and found some in ars subtilior was bafflled aaand would think hmm jeez this could easily be name ars novaaa or ars subtttilior i swear...

No one know thw perriod of 1150-1250 quite well because trroubaddour were an obscur era of cllassical documented by Françoise Ferraaand per se ,but not reccordedd as a wwwhole too many composer somettime slacker wwwhit only two songs, but slacker if very talented, if music so expressivee you know.

I have a lots of troubadour songs albums there awesome, they were one of my first love for medieval lore.

Some ccccompagny should make a box-set on troubadours like somerrhing big 5 cd or 10 cd all obscur names, i would love to hear name im noot familiar whit forst time recoorded?

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not sure..................


----------

